# Site in Bantry



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a site in Bantry? The one in the Alan Rogers book (Eagle Point) doesn't take dogs.

Thanks Iain


----------



## Hobey (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Iain, there is a site called Dunbeacon camping in Bantry. I think they allow dogs. The phone no. is 00353 27 62851. I hope this helps...............Hobey


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

If you are not in heigh season you can park up in Crookhaven over night and have some refreshments in O'Sullivans pub, then on to Bantry House where I believe you are welcome to park overnight after paying the admission fee then on to Glengarriffe where you can stay overnight at the Bamboo Gardens, again after paying the appropriate admission fee.
Both Bantry House and the Bamboo Gardens are well worth a visit in their own right.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Jean -Luc.

This is good to know. Was down that way last year and found Eagles Point a bit grubby, so left and went out on Sheeps head and stayed there on the point,
No one around except the sheep.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Jean-Luc said:


> If you are not in heigh season you can park up in Crookhaven over night and have some refreshments in O'Sullivans pub, then on to Bantry House where I believe you are welcome to park overnight after paying the admission fee then on to Glengarriffe where you can stay overnight at the Bamboo Gardens, again after paying the appropriate admission fee.
> Both Bantry House and the Bamboo Gardens are well worth a visit in their own right.


BTW, the heigh season bit only applies to Crookhaven as has a lot of holiday homes and is popular with the yachties so parking can be difficult to find, there is however the large car park at Mizen Head and a camp-site at Barleycove, both close by.


----------

